# Decided I want a new car....



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

...emphasis on the want rather than need

Since starting the new job a lot more disposable income means I can look at a new car

Always enjoyed running older stuff but just fancy going down the new route - a good few years since I did it and definitely going the lease route as it simply makes more financial sense

Decided to minimise initial outlay so looking at 3+ 23 deals but the tough choice is what to buy

Does not need to be practical, absolutely not doing diesel but early March has seen most of the good offers being withdrawn - not an issue as I'm in no rush and will be able to move quickly if a strong offer comes up where I know you need to move fast.

Current line of thinking is
M135i
Golf R
Scirocco R

Did seriously consider a Renaultsport Megane 275 Cup S but once you have some options its up there with the likes of the cars above which I prefer

Been offered a very good deal on an Octavia VRS230 but really not convinced that it will be either quick enough and a nagging doubt that its just too sensible

Anything I'm missing - budget wise I have set a limit of £350 per month - can afford to go higher but do not want to


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> ...emphasis on the want rather than need
> 
> Since starting the new job a lot more disposable income means I can look at a new car
> 
> ...


Golf R out of those three for me, i dont think the scirocco has aged to well and visibility can be an issue with the thick A pillars and of course the rear, as for the 135i well unless it's the coupe version then it's not a pretty car is it LOL.

I am on the hunt for a new car but when I add up Everything I want the golf R comes out on top which is an issue already having one and I am not one for believing in getting the same car in a row, my hunt continues.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

BMW out of those 3.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Golf R deals have totally disappeared, back up to circa £400 per month on the profile I want, missed out on a Scirocco deal last week that was sitting at £240 per month - crazy good value, M135i deals are thin on the ground but have a few leasing companies looking at deals for me


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There were some m135i deals around £250 a few weeks ago.

Out of those 3, the BMW. It has the best engine, gearbox makes the best noise is more comfortable and is not a golf.

The sat nav is way ahead of vw too. Could you find a cla45 for your budget ? The jaguar xe is getting cheaper although I expect your budget isn't going to get far. Fiesta st too small ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd go for the BMW too. 

If you're considering the Scirocco you can obviously live with a coupe? It's be the M235i over the M135i for me then. It is a bit more expensive at list price and doesn't quite have the same percentage discount either.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Golf R deals have totally disappeared, back up to circa £400 per month on the profile I want, missed out on a Scirocco deal last week that was sitting at £240 per month - crazy good value, M135i deals are thin on the ground but have a few leasing companies looking at deals for me


I know you said Golf r deals have disappeared but as for the choices, the r and 135i are the best two by a country mile, I don't think you would be disappointed with what ever you'll end up with.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Golf R or 135 out of those for me - probably er towards the golf R just because of the Uk Weather


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

You will get a M135i in your budget.

For me the Golf wasn't nearly special enough. I would have sworn it had 200lb/ft. You never get that slug of torque, you just sit watching the rev/speedo whizz round. 
It doesn't look special enough outside either, its just a generic slab sided hatchback. The stock wheels look a bit cheap to me, the optional ones much better but its more £££ and they are 19"

The seats are a bit tacky looking, leather is nearly £2k option I think.
I didn't find the ergonomics of the cabin worked very well either - the screen in the centre is too low and is a touchscreen, which means its non tactile, so you have to take your eyes off the road to use it (nav, change station, phone call etc), seat is too high compared to everything else. I felt I was sat on a deckchair in front of a steering wheel.

By comparison the BMW is better equipped and I found the cabin a nicer place to be, the centre screen is in your eyeline and can be operated without taking your eyes off the road. Its better laid out, I felt I was sat _in_ the car with everything around me that I need. The LCI (facelift) is actually a pretty good looking car I think, the body has lots of nice touches, the piano black detail on the lower part of the mirrors, the concave curve at the tops of the windows, its a much more interesting shape.

If you want a deal on one contact:
Mo Qadeer @ Park Lane [email protected] 020 7495 9520 
Tony Lewis @ Coopers Croyden [email protected] sorry, don't know a phone number.

For those unaware Park Lane is the only dealership owned by BMW UK, they do an awful lot of corporate stuff from there (sales target is 9000 cars a year), so they don't mess around. I got my car from Mo and he is a good guy - he won't try and push gap insurance and all that rubbish on you or give you a hard sell. What he will do is respond to every phone call & email with a clear and simple answer as well as keeping you informed every step of the way.

Tony does very good deals, he now only deals with internet enquiries, many at Baby BMW have used him.

Both Park Lane and Tony supply cars to the lease companies, so you may as well cut out the middle man.

You should be looking for around 20% off list price.

What I will point out is that we are expecting the M135i to disappear in September for an M140i model, which will have the b58 engine from the 340i. It is thought this will give a 15 horsepower hike BUT there is a question on how much discount will be available on these - we won't find out until nearer the time.

Personally I don't see 15hp as all that important for the road - certainly probably not worth waiting for anyway. The M135i has gobs of torque and power - now officially rated at 326 there is a consistent trail of stock cars being over 340hp on rolling roads. Given the car has already received a facelift the thinking is little else will change bar the engine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> The Golf R or 135 out of those for me - probably er towards the golf R just because of the Uk Weather


Not sure I agree entirely, I see loads of BMW's being driven in poor weather and in snowy conditions, yes any all wheel drive system will have better grip and traction but that's not the sole reason to consider an R over an 135i.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

M135i for me. The noise of the wonderfully creamy straight 6 firing up just feels more special than the others. I've used my Brother-In-Laws a few times and I love it. I have a MK7 GTI which I love, but the BMW does feel like the more special car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> M135i for me. The noise of the wonderfully creamy straight 6 firing up just feels more special than the others. I've used my Brother-In-Laws a few times and I love it. I have a MK7 GTI which I love, but the BMW does feel like the more special car.


I know what you mean, my neighbour has a new M3, totally different I know but the sound that makes when he starts the engine is sweet, wets my appitight for when I eventually get my M2.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Golf R deals have totally disappeared, back up to circa £400 per month on the profile I want, missed out on a Scirocco deal last week that was sitting at £240 per month - crazy good value, M135i deals are thin on the ground but have a few leasing companies looking at deals for me


Any offers on the AMG?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Any offers on the AMG?


I know people at Mercedes and could get it at dealer invoice price plus £100 but can't stand the A Class - no amount of discount would see me in one


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The AMG you are still looking at £500 a month on lease.

They are a different price/performance bracket car though like the RS3.

m135i: £308 p/month under £1K deposit...24 month deal 8K mileage: May Delivery

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/BMW_1-series-5-door-m135i-nav-66809.htm

= approx £8085 over 2 years

(or £363 with £1085 down for the Auto version)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf R 5dr (in Stock)

£1700 down and £266 p/month 24 month

https://www.gateway2lease.com/cars/volkswagen/golf/golf-hatch-2.0tsi-300-r.php#refresh_quote

=£7818 over 2 years

Personally I'd just buy a 2/3 year old m135i Auto with a few options for £22K thats still in warranty, extend the warranty and sell in 2 years. 
I think you would lose about £2.5K per year on one max. Easy to sell too if you buy with the right spec (5dr, Pro Nav, Auto) and keep the BMW history/warranty.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Golf R 5dr (in Stock)
> 
> £1700 down and £266 p/month 24 month
> 
> ...


Done the numbers and for me new on a 2 year PCH deal is best, not necessarily the cheapest but easiest, most convenient etc


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

For me, if all else was equal deal wise, it would be a the golf. Yes, they can be bumbled around in and almost feel boring at the same time but when you're in the mood it doesn't half get up on it's toes. I prefer it looks wise too.

Despite clearly appearing biased, the good deals on the m135i haven't brought it into contention just yet. Shame the m235i commands such a premium still.

For the op - on a lease you'd be mad to even think about options as you're paying the full price of them over just the period of the lease. At least with pcp it improves the gfv at the end. Maybe a couple wouldn't do too much damage but when it's a case of going for the best deal, the options really mess things up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not sure I agree entirely, I see loads of BMW's being driven in poor weather and in snowy conditions, yes any all wheel drive system will have better grip and traction but that's not the sole reason to consider an R over an 135i.


Agree but for me I would personally have the R, I like the fact it is all wheel drive :thumb:, but saying that I would by an s3 saloon


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

BMW for me but I may be a little bias. 
Had mine out in the snow today (Measly 118D) and it's fine. You just get the benefit of been able to flip the backend out whenever you feel like it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Agree but for me I would personally have the R, I like the fact it is all wheel drive :thumb:, but saying that I would by an s3 saloon


Weirdly i have been to see one today !, it won't fit my bike in though !, the AMG isn't much better though.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

How about an Audi S3?

3 door Manual is £316.04 INC VAT a month with £2844 deposit and a £299 fee.

10k per annum as well.

https://www.contracthireandleasing....ate-vehicle-leasing-limited/audi/a3/87157876/


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Golf r will be 2wd 98% of the time.

Given over 2 years you would spend 8k leasing one, what about buying one around the 24month mark with a service pack then selling it after 2 years. It might work out cheaper too.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well that's a real curve ball thrown into the mix. Went to see an Octavia VRS and left extremely impressed. Interior quality on a higher level than the 1 series, loads of equipment, surprisingly quick and a chunk of money per month cheaper.

Went to look at it to rule it out but now its a contender, the Soda badge is irrelevant to me - long since caring what other people think. Waiting for figures on a M135i but if its more than £100 per month more than I may go down the Octavia route


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you want from the car, I'd rather go for a Cupra over the skoda but I can see why you would pick it for the saving. But you might be better off driving them and then making a decision. For me the dsg box is just dull and the 2.0t isn't a patch on the straight 6. They are two completely different cars. If you want plod up and down the motorway the skoda is ok but the m135i is just so much more. I've driven a couple of s3's and find them dull so don't see the skoda being much better. Having said that I've driven the Cupra and really like that


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I guess it depends on what you want from the car, I'd rather go for a Cupra over the skoda but I can see why you would pick it for the saving. But you might be better off driving them and then making a decision. For me the dsg box is just dull and the 2.0t isn't a patch on the straight 6. They are two completely different cars. If you want plod up and down the motorway the skoda is ok but the m135i is just so much more. I've driven a couple of s3's and find them dull so don't see the skoda being much better. Having said that I've driven the Cupra and really like that


Really could not live with the Seat interior whereas the Octavia interior is genuinely nice place to be. Would be sticking with manual boxes and the LSD on the Octavia nicely improves the dynamics - not to the level of the BMW but by no means poor or involving. it will come down to price - happy to pay more per month for the BMW but its got to be no more than £100

At the end of the day I want a quick (ish) car that looks good (I prefer the Octavia to the BMW), has decent spec and is fun to drive at sensible speeds, wont be going near a track and ultimately the times you can really stretch a car on public roads is very limited nowadays


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the Leon interior I don't think it's as bad as people make out. The beauty of the m135 is that it can tick all the boxes. The seating position is perfect, it's quick, will hit 40mpg and sounds good. What about a focus st ?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Focus doesn't really do anything the Octavia can't do and lease costs are a lot higher. I would have considered an Astra VXR too but lease costs are crazy, £450'ish


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I posted a good spec Astra VXR that was prereg for under £20k a few months back. 

With the way leasing/PCP works these days more people are buying all the German brands at the expense of the Vauxhalls and Fords.

A new Focus ST or Astra VXR is rare sight up here.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I posted a good spec Astra VXR that was prereg for under £20k a few months back.
> 
> With the way leading/PCP works these days more people are buying all the German brands at the expense of the Vauxhalls and Fords.
> 
> A new Focus ST or Astra VXR is rare sight up here.


I totally agree, an M135i for 60% of the monthly payment of a VXR with the same deposit, you'd have to be crazy to opt for the VXR


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Skoda interior is very nice but I recall VRS rob having one that started to wear on the seat bolsters within a few months of ownership. I think a few dealers didn't want to know but eventually replaced for him. Not sure if that's excatly how the story went but the leather definately wore very quickly.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got back from a long test drive of an Octavia VRS220, no one seems to have 230 demonstrators.

Was genuinely shocked at how good it is to drive, effectively the same drivetrain as the Golf GTi, really crisp gearchange, handled well, the 230 would be a touch more responsive with its limited slip diff, even the sound generator was impressive (never thought I'd say that)

Now seriously looking at a metallic black VRS230 estate with a few options, payments I have been quoted are over £120 per month less than a comparably specced Golf GTI - thinks its just down to the price I'm quoted on an M135i but it will have to be good - look past the badge and the VRS is a damn good car - fortunately badge snobbery is not something I'm swayed by, I like backing the underdog


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember getting a taxi and it was an Octavia, very nice interior too from what I remember.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I remember getting a taxi and it was an Octavia, very nice interior too from what I remember.
> 
> View attachment 45744


Lots of people see Skodas as taxis - to me its actually reassuring - taxi's get lots of abuse, can't afford to be off the road - if its a popular taxi then chances are it will be dependable

Another thing in favour of the VRS 230 is its rarity - not many around at all


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Lots of people see Skodas as taxis - to me its actually reassuring - taxi's get lots of abuse, can't afford to be off the road - if its a popular taxi then chances are it will be dependable
> 
> Another thing in favour of the VRS 230 is its rarity - not many around at all


I think they are used a lot as Taxis because Skoda honour the warranty for private hire use and other manufacturers don't, at least i think it used to be the case.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> Lots of people see Skodas as taxis - to me its actually reassuring - taxi's get lots of abuse, can't afford to be off the road - if its a popular taxi then chances are it will be dependable
> 
> Another thing in favour of the VRS 230 is its rarity - not many around at all


All the GP doctor cars in my area are Skoda's too. They've not broken down yet, one has 150k miles on it.

Generally the only issue I have with it is that its a sleeper car with those GOD AWFUL wheels on them. It would be so cool if they had something more subtle


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> All the GP doctor cars in my area are Skoda's too. They've not broken down yet, one has 150k miles on it.
> 
> Generally the only issue I have with it is that its a sleeper car with those GOD AWFUL wheels on them. It would be so cool if they had something more subtle


I'm not sure on the alloys, at least if I went with black paintwork they blend in more, plus the extra bulk of the estate in terms of bodyside profile makes them look better, really don't like them on a white hatch


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Andy,

For another option, you may as well take a look at the SEAT Leon Cupra in estate form

Great looking, car and again a bit under the radar, like the VRS


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Andy,
> 
> For another option, you may as well take a look at the SEAT Leon Cupra in estate form
> 
> Great looking, car and again a bit under the radar, like the VRS


I did go and look at the Leon, but it is nowhere near as competitive on PCH and the latest Leon interior I find very cheap and low rent compared to the Octavia


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> I did go and look at the Leon, but it is nowhere near as competitive on PCH and the latest Leon interior I find very cheap and low rent compared to the Octavia


Seat's interiors have always been the same ever since i had my Cupra, the latest are better but still not as good as other VAG's IMO.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Seat's interiors have always been the same ever since i had my Cupra, the latest are better but still not as good as other VAG's IMO.


It just felt very very cheap and dated whereas in the Skoda it felt every bit as good as a VW - the interior on my Mk1 Leon Cupra was way more tactile and pleasant (I know it was the A3 dashboard) - even the god awful Auris hire car I had last week had a nicer interior than the Leon


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dont they do Golf R's in Estate form now? Pretty rare too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Dont they do Golf R's in Estate form now? Pretty rare too.


Yes they do, i suspect the rarity won't make them cheap to lease though.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The last one I saw was £300 with 9 payments down. Which isn't too bad because the estate comes with the DSG box as standard.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Octy VRS 184bhp D in the 4x4 spec looks a good buy.

Very good family car that would make.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

All the heating switchgear, touch screen nav and general switches are the same across the Octavia, golf, Leon it's only really the shape of the dash and door panels that differ.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The Leon is a marked step down in terms of cabin compared with the the golf IMO. The Mrs agreed when we were considering the golf's replacement recently. Agreed it's all in the same place and works just the same, it's just not as nice a place to be.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

horico said:


> The Leon is a marked step down in terms of cabin compared with the the golf IMO. The Mrs agreed when we were considering the golf's replacement recently. Agreed it's all in the same place and works just the same, it's just not as nice a place to be.


Id agree with that. The interior is a massive let down on the new leon!

Looks like its been lifted straight from an early 90's polo IMO.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I honestly couldn't find much to complain about with the Octavia interior


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Does look very similar to the gold some buttons in different places and trim, plus the e hand brake can't imagine going back to a manual one now and having the space where it would be makes a huge difference. Have you looked at the gtd in estate form?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> Does look very similar to the gold some buttons in different places and trim, plus the e hand brake can't imagine going back to a manual one now and having the space where it would be makes a huge difference. Have you looked at the gtd in estate form?


Absolutely not going diesel, just don't like them and not doing the mileage to make fuel costs a concern


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I tend to disagree with people saying the Leon's the worst interior out of all the platforms. 

The A3's are the best followed by the golf but I'd put the Leon above the Octavia in my opinion

I've owned a Mk1 Cupra R and currently own a Mk2 Leon FR so I might be biased slightly

Now it's not on same level as A3 and not quite the golf but it's a step above the Octavia in my opinion.

I mean compare the Mk1 Cupra R and Mk1 Octavia VRS.

Ok you got leather interior but you also had that awful cream carpet which must be a nightmare to clean. As others have mentioned the switchgear is all same it's just the layout and I have to say I like the layout of my mk2 FR


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

potter88 said:


> I tend to disagree with people saying the Leon's the worst interior out of all the platforms.
> 
> The A3's are the best followed by the golf but I'd put the Leon above the Octavia in my opinion
> 
> ...


This reminded me that we're all different! I've 'wanted' to like the interiors or the earlier Leon's when looking around but I just don't like the layout / shape etc.

Even so, a little bit nicer materials on the new one would make a massive difference as the overall look is much nicer than it used to be.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Agree the mk1 Leon vs Octy was a win for the Leon.

But only a blind man with no hands would say the mk2 Leon interior was better than the mk2 Octy.

Same for the mk3's


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Agree the mk1 Leon vs Octy was a win for the Leon.
> 
> But only a blind man with no hands would say the mk2 Leon interior was better than the mk2 Octy.
> 
> Same for the mk3's


Mk2 facelift Leon interior (from 2009) is better than the interior the Mk2 was launched with.

When i took my mk2 for servicing i had a good look round a mk3, initial impression is The mk3 is a step up from the mk2, it's designed a bit better. personally, I quite like it, but everyone is different.

The Octy interior is nice from the pic andy posted


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Mk2 facelift Leon interior (from 2009) is better than the interior the Mk2 was launched with.
> 
> When i took my mk2 for servicing i had a good look round a mk3, initial impression is The mk3 is a step up from the mk2, it's designed a bit better. personally, I quite like it, but everyone is different.
> 
> The Octy interior is nice from the pic andy posted


Mk3 is a big improvement, the centre console and handbrake area/door cards let the mk2 down. But that's why the mk2 cupra is a bargain. What else can you buy fairly new that has good brakes, and an easy 300bhp for less than 7K.....S3's still fetch £12K+


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok - I need to be told what is really staring me in the face:

Octavia vRS estate - manual with a few options - no maintenance - £285 per month

BMW M135i manual - no options - fully maintained - £305 per month

Both on 2 year contract hire

Is there really a choice to be made???


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Ok - I need to be told what is really staring me in the face:
> 
> Octavia vRS estate - manual with a few options - no maintenance - £285 per month
> 
> ...


Can you get the Octavia you've specced with maintenance for £305 or less per month then go for that.

Even so, if you've got more bells n whistles with the octy than a bog standard beemer, it's still better value......just add up what it'll cost in servicing for 2 years & factor that in if you can't get a maintenance package :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Ok - I need to be told what is really staring me in the face:
> 
> Octavia vRS estate - manual with a few options - no maintenance - £285 per month
> 
> ...


No choice, A+ engine Vs mmmmeeeehhhh


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

IIRC you were looking at fairly low mileage ? if so, don't bother with the maintenance on the BMW, it'll need one service at the very end of your ownership at the most. I'd suggest the maintenance isn't worth it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> Ok - I need to be told what is really staring me in the face:
> 
> Octavia vRS estate - manual with a few options - no maintenance - £285 per month
> 
> ...


Got £241 per month on the M135i manual here:

https://www.contracthireandleasing....ers/uk-carline-limited/bmw/1-series/87254169/

Goes up to £261 if you're wanting 10k per annum. You'll have to check maintenance though

Octavia vRS can be had for £224 without options too.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Got £241 per month on the M135i manual here:
> 
> https://www.contracthireandleasing....ers/uk-carline-limited/bmw/1-series/87254169/
> 
> ...


Once you factor in the higher deposit and maintenance thats more than I will be paying. £300 in round figures for a maintained M135i is a pretty good deal - seems well worth the extra £15 per month over the Octavia - a car i like a lot but it aint a 3.0 rwd car like the BMW is


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get some pics up when you get the BMW then....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Seems like a bit of a no-brainer to me really to be honest... THAT engine for just £15 per month more... If it was my cash, I'd be in ze German.


----------

